# Need some advice... where to work in Charlotte, NC?



## kvn371 (Nov 4, 2005)

I live in the Chicago area and would love to move to a warmer, cycling-friendly climate. Charlotte keeps coming up as an option. :idea: So, I have a few questions for anyone willing to help...

1) Which areas of Charlotte have good public schools? I have a son and will be having anotehr child in the future, so I need to be pragmatic.

2) Given the above question, what are the good neighborhoods/subdivisions to live in? I think my pricepoint will be $250k - 400K as I am posting this question on a forum.  

3) Lastly, does anyone have a job for an IT Program/Project Manager?  Seriously though, which businesses should I research as employment options? Who do you like? Who should I stay away from? My background is in e-commerce/retail, financial services and automotive.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

kvn371 said:


> I live in the Chicago area and would love to move to a warmer, cycling-friendly climate. Charlotte keeps coming up as an option. :idea: So, I have a few questions for anyone willing to help...
> 
> 1) Which areas of Charlotte have good public schools? I have a son and will be having anotehr child in the future, so I need to be pragmatic.
> 
> ...


Here is a real estate map. Areas 4, 5, and 10 are popular areas for your price range. Matthews is an excellent area as well.
http://www.cottinghamchalk.net/search/SEARCH_default.asp

Here's a link to the school system:
http://www.cms.k12.nc.us/

Overall the schools in those areas are good/excellent, albeit over crowded.

As far as jobs, take your pick. That are a lot of large corporations here.

Union county is very popular for cycling routes. According to some residents, too popular.


----------



## darthcheese (Jul 17, 2007)

I live in south charlotte (ballantyne/blakeney) area...quality of schools has a lot to do with parental involvement and i see a lot of that around here...cycling is pretty good - great road quality and some bike lanes - i'm good for 80-100 mies a week (i'm the guy on the green trek) and we are very close to the great rural routes in union couny! as far as your price range...get here quick before you miss your window...job...well i run a restaurant...always looking for somebody...OH- it snowed 1 day last year...that may help!

good luck


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*You want warm?*

It was 81 yesterday and today was cold at a high of 67 here. Madison Mississippi was one of the top ten cities in the country to raise a family and IT work is plentiful. Best friend is a tech recruiter if you need help.


----------



## QueenCitySolTrek (Dec 27, 2007)

Charlotte is a GREAT city. Growing, good leadership. plenty of opportunity. You will be suprised at the amount of people you'll meet that are from out of state - and chicago for that matter. In 10 years Charlotte will be the Chicago of the South. Or at least, the Seattle of the South.
We actually have a running train here now, so if you can get a job/house close to/along the LYNX light rail.. you can commute to work via bike. I'm still new to the cycling/mtb in town... but if you want more info on that, check out

www.tarheeltrailblazers.com
www.blacksheepcycles.com

You'll find a lot more information on the cycling in Charlotte & links to other websites that will help you out more with that. 
They've helped me a bunch.


----------



## david462 (Jan 3, 2008)

for schools, and living, look at fort mill. it has one of the best school systems and if you live on the north side you can get to charlotte in a few minutes, and downtown/uptown in about 10-15 minutes.


----------

